# What's your cost to run electric vehicle?



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Do you know how much it costs to run your electric vehicle?

How did you calculate it?

It appears that my electric motorcycle costs about 1/2 cent per mile to run, comparing cost of electricity used to charge vs how many miles the cycle goes.

This means that if one gallon of gasoline costs $3, and I can go 600 miles on $3 worth of electricity, doesn't that mean that my electric motorcycle gets the financial equivelant of 600 MPG?

I know I still need to figure in the cost of eventually replacing my batteries, but still, is this a fair way to figure electric "Miles per Gallon"?.

How would you calculate it?

-Ben


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have not noticed a change in my electric usage at home or at my shop for charging the car.

When I run my truck, I plug in a block heater for 3 hours and it doesn't show either.

Car can't be costing any more than the truck, so I don't even worry about it.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

You in your case, the answer is "too cheap to measure"!


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

BenNelson - yeah I think that's how it's normally calculated. You use the monetary equiv of a gallon of gas for electricity.


----------

